# Long time lurker, recent poster. South Mississippi



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff! We're glad you joined.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome! I'm here on the MS coast, great place to be. I've been fishing my Hobie Power Skiff here for bout a year, learning the habits of the marine life and exploring new areas. Congrats on the skiff.


----------

